# Fire  Water  Supply  Lines



## north star (Apr 17, 2020)

*> * < * > * <*

I have a new 6 inch fire water supply line being installed
in to 4 existing Barracks that are being renovated \
updated...….The fire line will be installed to each building
for a new fire riser and sprinkler system in each, and will
be tapped off of an existing larger sized water line.
Also, the plans do not show any type of "shut off valve"
downstream after the tap.

The project plans do not show any type of "shut off
valves" to each building...….The applicable Codes & Standards
are: NFPA 101, `18 IBC, `10 A.D.A.S.A.D., and not sure
about others.

Is it "required" to have a "shut off valve" to each building,
or after the tap ?
If required, please cite the applicable Sections or Sections.
If not, then please state !

Thank you for your input !

*> * < * > * <*


----------



## cda (Apr 17, 2020)

Normal I see

Valve at the tap for the dedicated fire sprinkler main.

and that is it

Not sure if NFPA requirement,,, will look 

Can be local requirement


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 19, 2020)

Makes functional since to do so, no?


----------



## north star (Apr 20, 2020)

*# ~ # ~ #*

While it may make "functional sense", I will need to
provide the Chapter & Section when submitting
comments back to the RDP, ..."IF" the valves are
required.

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2020)

north star said:


> *# ~ # ~ #*
> 
> While it may make "functional sense", I will need to
> provide the Chapter & Section when submitting
> ...




Let me look in a little bit

Either NFPA 24 or 13


----------



## steveray (Apr 20, 2020)

Pretty sure 13 requires a "main" in the building...But not outside....


----------



## cda (Apr 20, 2020)

north star said:


> *# ~ # ~ #*
> 
> While it may make "functional sense", I will need to
> provide the Chapter & Section when submitting
> ...





If you have to follow the good book, or want to specify the good book:::

NFPA 24  

*Standard for the Installation of Private Fire Service Mains and Their Appurtenances* 

2019 edition


*
6.2.1  


A valve in accordance with Section 6.1 shall be installed in each pipeline from each water supply.*






6.2 Connections to Water Supplies. 

6.2.1 
A valve in accordance with Section 6.1 shall be installed in each pipeline from each water supply.

6.2.1.1 
Control valves shall not be installed in the piping from the fire department connection to the point it connects to the fire service main.

6.2.1.2 
Control valves shall be permitted in the system piping downstream of the fire department connection.

6.2.2 
Where more than one water supply exists, a check valve shall be installed in each connection.

6.2.2.1 
Except for the check valve installed in the fire department connection piping, all check valves shall have a control valve installed upstream and downstream of the check valve.


----------



## FM William Burns (Apr 21, 2020)

(NFPA 13, 16.9.3.1) Read commentary also . Look at your sprinkler riser detail in the sprinkler submittal. Typically you should see an OSY indicating control valve on each side of the backflow preventer or double check valve assembly or on the supply side of the FDC check valve. A control valve is required and commentary will indicate should be exterior or interior of where the system enters a building. Any exterior control valve typically a targeted yard or wall post indicating valve (PIV) are a designer choice or local requirement. There has to one though.


----------



## north star (Apr 22, 2020)

*= & = & =*

Much Thanks ya'll, ...for the input !  

*& = & = &*


----------

